# Solved: Free spyware programs for mac..



## bellisimo (Dec 17, 2009)

Are there any free spyware programs for macs and, if so, would someone kindly recommend some? 

Also, is it not necessary to defrag macs. I bought my wife a mac book last year and I've never tried to defrag it and don't know how. 

Thank you,

bellisimo


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1375

I don't know about the other question. I assume you mean *anti*spyware programs.


----------



## bellisimo (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you, Ent,

Yes, that's what I meant. (Antispyware programs)
The guy in the computer store told me nobody makes spyware for macs. I find that hard to believe because surely many websites would want to place cookies on all computers that visit them.

bellisimo


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Tracking cookies are not spyware. Spyware is a malicious program that is installed, without your consent, to log information about your computer usage such as computer passwords. Cookies are text files stored on your machine, and can at most record which sites you visit. You need an antispyware program to protect against spyware, but cookies can be easily cleared from your browser. I don't actually have Safari so this will have to do.
http://support.verio.com/documents/view_article.cfm?doc_id=4069

Also note that if your computer is set to Accept Cookies only from the site you navigate to, the vast majority of tracking cookies cannot be put on your machine at all.

Whether it is true that Macs have no Spyware I don't know, it is certainly true that there is less Mac malware than there is for Windows.


----------



## bellisimo (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you Ent,

I appreciate your help.

bellisimo


----------

